# Do villagers move out when another villager is sick/it's near their birthday?



## ALLCAPS (Jan 14, 2014)

I did a search for this topic on this forum and Google, but I didn't see enough about it, so here goes:

Do villagers not ping/plan to move out when one villager is sick?

Discussed this a bit with my friend, and it makes sense that they won't because a villager getting sick is a sort of moving out event thing (I remember my villagers moving out in WW or CF because I didn't give them medicine, I was so mean back then, derp). When I searched on Google though, I saw someone say that someone who's not sick will ask to move out anyway when another villager is sick. So there's two conflicting answers. 

I'm really scared a favorite villager of mine might be moving out so I want to make sure. All my other villagers ever tell me is how Bam is sick, and nothing about anyone planning to move out. 

Any thoughts or experiences on this? Has someone asked to move out of your town while someone else is sick? Or not?


Edit: Other question further down.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a cycle town and this happens pretty often. They can still ping and ask to move, even while another is sick. It just happened in my main town a few days ago too. Marshal was sick, and Kid Cat asked to move.


----------



## Ishimaru (Jan 14, 2014)

I lost Erik in my old town because someone was sick and instead of telling me someone was moving, they would just talk about how Freya was sick . They'll ping you, though, so just careful and you'll be fine.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Jan 14, 2014)

I see, thank you both for clearing things up. :3 This really helps a lot. 

But now I'm properly scared because none of my villagers have pinged to move since Bam got sick. I'll just have to be extra careful until he's better, I suppose. ; w;

Another thing though, do villagers not ask to move when their birthdays are close? I've actually been trying to move Gwen out, but her birthday is the 23rd, and I heard that might be a contributing factor. 

Sorry for the bother and thank you so much for answering!


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 14, 2014)

Your welcome  just be careful. Hm I'm not too sure about that. No one's ever asked to move when their birthday was close...so it could be true. Not 100% sure though sorry :/


----------



## Sheba (Jan 14, 2014)

My Kabuki moved two days after his birthday, so he pinged close to it.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you again for answering! ; w; It's okai not to be 100% about it, because there have been a lot of conflicting answers and theories about villagers moving out in general. But thank you for helping!



Sheba said:


> My Kabuki moved two days after his birthday, so he pinged close to it.



Oh wow, then I have no idea why Gwen won't move. xD 8/10 of my villagers have asked to move at least once, her and Willow being the other two, but Willow has the excuse of being the last to move in. I even got Gwen's pic already, so if we consider the friendship ladder theory, she should have been one of the more first/frequent ones to ask to move.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not so sure about WW and CF, but I know for certain that neglected sick villagers don't move out in NL.

Papi's birthday was on the 10th and he announced to me a couple of days beforehand that he'd move out on the 11th (I convinced him to stay...okapis=<3332).


----------



## Sock Dawg (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm late but I know for a fact they can move out near their birthdays. My buddy Hugh accidentally moved out when his birthday was a day away.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 30, 2015)

On my Octavian's last birthday one of the other villagers told me that Octo was "thinking about moving".Octavian couldn't ping me and tell me himself because he was in his house all day partying with Ankha.


----------

